
A Securities Law Framework for Blockchain Tokens - amexrap
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QxOV2dgxO3C_TyVE0-41ZwLlzPmB-EE1NNshJGuedCU/edit#gid=0
======
amexrap
Background: [https://blog.coinbase.com/2016/12/07/blockchain-token-
securi...](https://blog.coinbase.com/2016/12/07/blockchain-token-securities-
law/)

